# Greece



## riverdees05 (Apr 28, 2008)

What is the best travel guide for Greece?


----------



## Carolinian (Apr 29, 2008)

1. Rough Guide
2. Lonely Planet


----------



## hibbeln (Apr 29, 2008)

Carolinian - your tagline re:  Northwest and Delta just struck a chord with me.  I'm getting ready to buy tickets to Greece for April 2009.  We fly out of Detroit, so all our FF miles are on Northwest, so I'd like to optimize those.  Delta has the better flights for connecting with Aegean Air once we get there.  But if they change my flight arrival time after the merger by even an hour, I'm afraid we won't make the connection.  I want to say "If you're going to do it....HURRY UP AND GET IT SETTLED.....or don't do it at all!"  I feel like I'm in limbo.  And we all Knnnoooooowwwww those fares are only going to go UP!


----------



## Carolinian (Apr 30, 2008)

It not just merger-related schedule changes one has to worry about.  If DL takes over NW, they have by far the worst record of changing flight times in the US airline industry.  I got some award tickets on DL metal through my NW Worldperks miles in January for an OTP-RDU-OTP trip across the pond for my son leaving in June.  I just received an email for the fourth change DL has made in the schedule, which now changes the daparture by five hours, requiring hm to overnight in Bucharest to connect with the carrier he is taking into Bucharest.


----------



## hibbeln (Apr 30, 2008)

Egads!   Drives me crazy.  To get a good fare, or use FF, requires booking looooong in advance.  Then it's a waiting game to see how many times (and by how much) they change flights.


----------



## riverdees05 (Apr 30, 2008)

Ordered:
1. Rough Guide
2. Lonely Planet

Thanks.


----------

